# Rainwater Harvesting - Anyone have experience?



## HelmsSwann (Jun 26, 2020)

Our acre of land doesn't have water or access to a well since drilling is cost prohibitive due to the depth of the water table. We will have to bring water in and collect rainwater. 

Does anyone have any experience or recommendations on how to successfully go about this?

We've been doing research but I'm also interested in learning from other's experiences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I shopped for this when I built my house two years ago. I didn’t have $25,000 to put in a complete system at the time. 

I have added high capacity gutters and down spouts to my house, and I am ready for the next step. 

Several folks I know have them and LOVE them. The systems have filters and UV disinfection.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We have oversized gutters along our buildings with metal roofs. They drain into black pvc containers ranging from 275 gallons to 500 gallons. They are all sealed and painted black to inhibit bacteria.
We use the water for livestock and gardens and outdoor showers.
If I needed it to be potable I would set up a small distiller.


----------



## HelmsSwann (Jun 26, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> We have oversized gutters along our buildings with metal roofs. They drain into black pvc containers ranging from 275 gallons to 500 gallons. They are all sealed and painted black to inhibit bacteria.
> We use the water for livestock and gardens and outdoor showers.
> If I needed it to be potable I would set up a small distiller.



Thank you for the information. I've read about using the green containers. Do you know if there is a different between using the green versus the black? What kind of paint do you use on yours?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The idea is to prevent photosynthesis and thus algae in the tank, so any color that blocks light should be fine.
We used just basic latex exterior paint. I would think anything that will adhere and withstand the elements would suffice.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

We got our water collection tanks from a local distiller. It's what their spirits come in. Just a thought.


----------



## HelmsSwann (Jun 26, 2020)

FarmChix said:


> We got our water collection tanks from a local distiller. It's what their spirits come in. Just a thought.



Thank you, that's a good idea.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, from birth to about the age of 12 our family lived in rural Mississippi far from any water system and there was no shallow ground water aquifer; so our water for drinking, cooking, washing clothes, and bathing came from a cistern Daddy had dug and lined with concrete.

The water ran off the roof through gutters into the cistern.

We had no electricity; so we pumped the water with a hand pump or drew the water with a bucket on a rope.

We all survived.

But occasionally we'd find a dead rat or something drowned in the cistern.

Personally, I think that folks nowadays go way overboard with concerns about sanitary food and drink. I think being exposed to a certain amount of crud in youth builds up resistance to allergies. Of course, it can also kill you.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I have thought that 2 of these IBC water tanks, on a dedicated trailer would be handy for water hauling. 330 gallons x 2 = 660 gallons at 8# per gallon is 5280#....right near the limit of a 7000# utility trailer GVW.

https://www.ntotank.com/330gallon-n...To7uLxhn9D0BNDKFb_D5hW9z22_61rgBoCEgcQAvD_BwE


----------



## HelmsSwann (Jun 26, 2020)

NRA_guy said:


> Well, from birth to about the age of 12 our family lived in rural Mississippi far from any water system and there was no shallow ground water aquifer; so our water for drinking, cooking, washing clothes, and bathing came from a cistern Daddy had dug and lined with concrete.
> 
> The water ran off the roof through gutters into the cistern.
> 
> ...



LOL! I agree, exposure builds up immunity. Or kill you. 

The drowned rat though...yucky


----------



## HelmsSwann (Jun 26, 2020)

CKelly78z said:


> I have thought that 2 of these IBC water tanks, on a dedicated trailer would be handy for water hauling. 330 gallons x 2 = 660 gallons at 8# per gallon is 5280#....right near the limit of a 7000# utility trailer GVW.
> 
> https://www.ntotank.com/330gallon-n...To7uLxhn9D0BNDKFb_D5hW9z22_61rgBoCEgcQAvD_BwE


Thank you for the link & information. We have been considering a 500 gallon minimum to start for each residence knowing we will have to haul water. The other half wants to get a 1,000 gallon up on a smaller tower with additional 500 gallons to supplement & for hauling.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HelmsSwann said:


> Thank you for the link & information. We have been considering a 500 gallon minimum to start for each residence knowing we will have to haul water. The other half wants to get a 1,000 gallon up on a smaller tower with additional 500 gallons to supplement & for hauling.


Don't know if you're still interested in this project, but the neighbor up the road has a pretty impressive rainwater collection system.

His capacity is 2500 gallons, for a 2-person household.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I think all of the sanitation stuff can be worked around. Quantity is the question you have to answer first. Look at the yearly rainfall amounts and also by month. Calculate the roof size needed to gather that rainfall to be able to store enough based on your usage rate and tank capacities.


----------

